# Weird scents for weird soapers



## grumpy_owl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like odd scents and I cannot lie/You other soapers can't deny/When a fragrance comes with a quirky ol' smell and it bee-haves well at trace you get SPRUNG.

Sorry ... I got NG's Garden Dirt today and can't wait to blend it with BB's Sunny Herb Garden for my sister, who is a master gardener. Also going to try NG's Fresh Fallen Leaves, do something successful (for once) with BB's Leather, and make Basmati Rice (BB) work, probably as a blend.

I like the smell of wet stone, street tar, old books. I know they're strange to use in soaps, which are supposed to leave you fresh and clean. What weird scents do you folks like and what have you used that works?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a beer scent and maple bacon.  I will never make either again.  Though the beer scented one sells okay.  The maple bacon gags me.  So, I don't like them but I've made them.  I like NG's Fallen Leaves though.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've heard the Bacon scent can very much go either way for people. I've shied away from it, myself, for that reason. Still, one can't help being curious ....


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 29, 2014)

I _love_ the smell of the Dirt/Fresh Cut Grass soap I make (I get both from WSP). It's a layered soap with Dirt on the bottom and Fresh Cut Grass on the top. It smells like a pleasant Saturday morning in the summer when people are out gardening or mowing the lawns. 


 IrishLass


----------



## sassanellat (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a guy, and I really honestly can't wait to do a test bar with Dirt. I'm sure I'll blend it with other things (like Fresh Mown Grass, or something herbal) in practice, but I'm totally (conceptually) fascinated. I'm not much of a bacon fan, and I'm SO VERY OVER the whole bacon fad, so buying that one would never cross my mind. I'm very interested in new or unusual smells myself (even if I only make a bar or candle for myself).

I was thinking about the same combo (great minds LOL!), but I hadn't considered layering it. Brilliant!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 29, 2014)

I used NG's Dirt as a layer with Big Sur. I happen to love the smell of it and it went really well with Soapalooza's Big Sur.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just soaped with Sunny Herb Garden and Garden Dirt and it is so amazing! Revamping my entire line to concentrate on unusual/quirky combos. It's a good way to stand out from the crowd and OMG. I can't stop sniffing my fingers.

I realize how that sounds ...


----------



## bonnyny (Sep 30, 2014)

A local farmstand, in coming up with a signature scent for their farm, really likes BB's Tomato Leaf (goat milk soap). It is surprisingly fresh.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 30, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> Just soaped with Sunny Herb Garden and Garden Dirt and it is so amazing! Revamping my entire line to concentrate on unusual/quirky combos. It's a good way to stand out from the crowd and OMG. I can't stop sniffing my fingers.
> 
> I realize how that sounds ...


 
If you are looking for some really strange scents go to Save On Scents I believe it is.  You can get scents like pot roast, burning rubber, cheese it etc..

http://www.saveonscents.com/index.php/cPath/291_366


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 30, 2014)

I loved Lebermuth's Tomato Black Currant. I wish they'd bring it back. *sigh*


----------



## judymoody (Sep 30, 2014)

I used a marijuana scent from AHRE for an old hippie friend of mine.  Never again!  It stunk up the whole house and smelled like a nasty ashtray.

Still can't wrap my brain around showering with bacon-scented soap.


----------

